# Armida A1



## Sulie

*Armida A1*


View Advert


Hi all

i have one and now my work colleague would like one !! 
so if anyone by chance wants to move one on plse msg me

A1 model black or blue Matt plse 

although I do fancy the blue Matt one myself 

cheers

sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

01/10/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£200



*Category*

Wanted


----------

